
Toyota Gears Up to Become Global EV Systems Supplier - clouddrover
https://www.thedrive.com/tech/27790/toyota-gears-up-to-become-global-ev-systems-supplier
======
Zigurd
Decades ago, Honda tried to become a gasoline engine supplier to other car
makers. But the industry remained vertically integrated in engine development,
even as parts suppliers in other areas moved up the value chain. Electric cars
may drive horizontalization even more. Another factor is the huge number of
manufacturers springing up in China.

------
olliej
The comments there are somewhat magical. FOOL CELLLSSSS!!1!1!

------
ianai
Does this mean we’ll get a PHEV toyota or BEV anytime soon?

~~~
clouddrover
Here's a Toyota Prius plug-in hybrid:

[https://www.toyota.com/priusprime/](https://www.toyota.com/priusprime/)

Not much pure electric range but 640 miles total driving range.

~~~
ianai
Right. I forget it because I want it to be a rav4.

